# diet check



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Alright guys i'm a competitive strongman and at just under 20 stone i'm on the light side so i'm wanting to put some mass on ready for my assault on the strongman world next year.

I've never really stuck to a diet before so when writing this up i've decided not to go too strict and clean on it. I'm just after a bit of tweaking from the more experienced guys the aim is to be around the 22 stone mark for june july time next year.

well anyway here it is;

meal 1 100g oats and 3 scoops vyomax milk egg and whey with water

meal 2 3 scoops of vyomax m,e,w 2 tbsp evoo

meal 3 8 oz chicken breast, 50g brocolli, 200g basmati rice

meal 4 3 scoops vyomax with s/s milk and 2 tbsp evoo

Meal 4 200g lean mince beef, 200g basmati rice, 50ml gravy, 80g mixed frozen veg

pre work out red bull

during training- 500ml lucozade

post workout- 3 scoops vyomax milk egg and whey

cals 4957

618 carbs

133 fats

361 protein

thanks for looking any advice will be welcomed


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

????


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

How did that come out at 5k???

Dont look like alot of food? have you got breakdown per meal? have you worked out calories right?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

4vyomax and 2 portions of meat a day, id make sure it was other way round, food over Whey!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

i'd Aim for

50gPro + 100gCarbs per meal x 7 meals = 700carb min 3000cals + 350Pro min 1400cals, then make desired calorific intake up with Fats from 3:6:9 Oil in ratio of 2:1:1 or PButter or just Brazil/Almonds?

Will be grafting but quality 5000cals


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> How did that come out at 5k???
> 
> Dont look like alot of food? have you got breakdown per meal? have you worked out calories right?


yeah done it using myfitness pal app

meal one works out at 920 cals 131 carbs 66 protein and 17 fats

meal two 800cals 71 carbs, 55 pro, 37 fats

meal three 607 cals 78 carbs, 56 protein, 11 fats

meal four 1021 cals 94 carbs, 70 pro,45 fats

meal five 674 cals, 81 carbs, 58 pro, 14 fats

pre work out drink 20 cals 6 carbs 1 pro, 0 fat

during w/o 350 cals 86 carbs, 0 pro,0 fat

post w/o 560 cals 71 carbs, 55 pro, 9 fats

totals 4957 cals 618 carbs 133 fat 361 pro


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> 4vyomax and 2 portions of meat a day, id make sure it was other way round, food over Whey!


I work in a mental home which is quite un predictable so meal times can be quite erratic so i'll find it easier to throw a shake down than sit down to a full meal i take your comments into account and change it so on my days off i'll have just 2 shakes and the rest real food

thanks for the comments


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

i would be tempted to lower carbs and up good fats a bit...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Benchbum said:


> i would be tempted to lower carbs and up good fats a bit...


for what reason bud?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

???

You on about putting excess fat on because that's not so much an issue for me tbh as I'm a strongman not a bodybuilder


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you assissted mate? Adding 2 stone in under a year is quite ambitious, especially at 20 stone already. I know the thinking with strongman competitors that bulk is bulk, but fat doesn't shift weight, muscle does. I'd agree with the advice of more real food over shakes, but if you're struggling due to work I suppose you have to compromise a bit.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

My only criticism is the lack of whole foods. Im a big believer in whole food over shakes. I do however understand where your coming from with erratic work patterns etc.

You may already have one, but if not, invest in a blender. Great for bulking. If u cud keep it in your work kitchen even better. Easiest, quickest, tastiest way to get the calories in.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes I am assisted and I understand that 2 stone is ambitious but to progress I can't be the little guy anymore I'm struggling with the weight assisted events I.e truck pull ect


----------

